# To Cut Or Not To Cut... (Radio)



## dahd11 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was going to cut on my dash because it appears somebody else already did. But further inspection it may not be that bad. I say that because I don't know what it looks like when it is stock. Anyway, is there a chance I can get one of the vintage looking ones and never notice that it has been cut?


----------



## Jman (Jan 31, 2011)

looks like it has been cut a little so unless you replace it the unharmed original look is gone now so i would cut this one and get a modern radio, looks like you have to get another dash that hasnt been cut to get that "from the factory" look so might as well get a cool radio


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree Your dash has been cut big time. There's no way to get back the original look. So if you need to cut it more, have at it. The damage has already been done.

Your dash looked like this before it was cut:


----------

